# feminized seeds



## sonny chiba (May 7, 2008)

ok here is the delimma...

i want feminized  seeds from a reputable seed-bank, but I cannot find them. i've heard good things about ak-47, but i'll take what i can find.  basically i want a decent yeild, decent potency strain.  it seems like all of the feminized seeds are strains i've never heard of and am not interested in. maybe i'm looking in the wrong places. can anyone help?

ps, i have checked most of the top rated banks on the MP list.


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

Try this

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=Barneys+99%+Female


Never grown any of Barneys seeds but they are known as great breeders.


----------



## snuggles (May 13, 2008)

Sonny I'm a big fan BTW. I never used Barney's either but I haven't heard anything bad about them. Also if you can find out how they "make" the fem. seeds. Is there any reason why they have to be fems? You want to be careful with the fems IMO, some banks do a lousy job and you get some hermies. I once bought some feminized seeds from a reputable breeder and man did I love those plants until they all eventually hermied. Just be careful and do your research before buying.


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

I agree with snuggles. I would be careful with feminized seeds. They do tend to produce hermies if the seedbank isn't reputable. I would go with regular seeds. You can then pollenate one of your ladies and have seeds for future grows. No need blowing money on the same seeds year after year. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (May 13, 2008)

Yep or just clone a favorite female and always have something to grow. BTW my seeds were reputable, at least to me Paradise seeds and all of them hermied on me at one point or another, some worse than others too.


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

I will never use fem seeds either, Im doing just fine with standard seeds.  Im not going to give in to all the new hype about fem seeds.  I have a hard enough time with hermies using regular seeds, I dont even want to touch a feminised seed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2008)

Try Sweet Seeds at Dr Chronic. Very nice strains imo.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 13, 2008)

I bought 5 femised Lemon Skunk seeds. 3 out of 5 turned out to be mutants. I won't be buying them again.


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2008)

thank you for all the testimonials on those bastard seeds..


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2008)

funny, i agree 100 percent. most times the seeds arnt made properly anyway, and the breeding programs are sloppy. 

i.e. many many phenotypes and mutated genetics.


----------



## Growdude (May 13, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> thank you for all the testimonials on those bastard seeds..


 
Sorry but my WW femz have never went hermi yet and mom is well over a year old now.

I probably wont buy them again with what ive heard.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

I'm definitely growing fems again. I found more nanners on my reg plant(NV Northern Lights) than my fem.


----------

